# Nutritional difference in Oven-ing a Sweetpotato for 1 and 2 hours.



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

Most Vegetables or Fruit put in an oven for over an hour will lose a substantial amount of their nutritional content. I can tell that just by looking at the now burnt or evaporated tomatoes and lemon. But with Sweet potatoes this doesn't seem to be the case.

Not only does the skin of the sweet potato protect the inner goo from ever burning.
It also does a brilliant job of keeping all that goo in one place.

I want to know how many nutrients I'm losing when I put a Sweet Potato in the the oven for 2 hours at 200F(200 out of 275(max heat)).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2016)

sweet potatoes are some of the best complex carbs u can eat.Wrap them in foil 1-2 hours at 350 in the oven..Your not losing any nutrients and keep in mind u cant eat sweet potato without cooking it


----------



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> sweet potatoes are some of the best complex carbs u can eat.Wrap them in foil 1-2 hours at 350 in the oven..Your not losing any nutrients and keep in mind u cant eat sweet potato without cooking it



I'm going to try 3 hours of 275(max heat). 

I'l post my results here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2016)

The longer u cook it the better they taste ..3 hours seems a bit much imo.the way I test them to see if it done is by touching them when their in the oven.If they feel soft its done


----------



## mickems (Feb 2, 2016)

the only difference between cooked and raw food is the digestion of the proteins.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

mickems said:


> the only difference between cooked and raw food is the digestion of the proteins.



And... 
The evaporation and destruction of the nutrients.
The fiber-related components doing a better job binding together with the bile acids in the digestive tract. Making it easier for bile acids to be excreted, which in turn lowers  cholesterol levels.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fruity said:


> And...
> The evaporation and destruction of the nutrients.
> The fiber-related components doing a better job binding together with the bile acids in the digestive tract. Making it easier for bile acids to be excreted, which in turn lowers  cholesterol levels.




This is such a minute argument that it's barely worth addressing. 

You like sweet potatoes? Eat em in whichever fashion you like best.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> This is such a minute argument that it's barely worth addressing.
> 
> You like sweet potatoes? Eat em in whichever fashion you like best.



Minute in the sense that cooking a vegetable destroys 10 to 100 times the nutritional content? Sure, just you're probably in the wrong sub section(Dieting, _Nutrition _and Supplements)


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2016)

It's called baking.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2016)

When I bake my yams I let them bake for 45 minutes I then turn the oven off and l leave them in the oven for a couple more hours. They will continue to bake from the heat in oven while off. Saves me money


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Minute in the sense that cooking a vegetable destroys 10 to 100 times the nutritional content? Sure, just you're probably in the wrong sub section(Dieting, _Nutrition _and Supplements)



Ron is right as usual. You should check the numbers out instead of making them up Fruity bc if you look at them you'll see baking a sweet potato with salt actually increases most of the vitamin and mineral content. Would you look at that!

Furthermore, as Ron is pointing out, do you only eat 1 sweet potato a day and nothing else? Are you that worried about getting in all your nutrition from a single sweet potato that you forget everything else you're eating that's giving you nutrients as well?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2016)

For those too lazy to click on the link:


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 2, 2016)

Doc I like your comparison chart, but u left off a very important stat, what was the soil content where the sweet potato was grown?????


----------



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ron is right as usual. You should check the numbers out instead of making them up Fruity bc if you look at them you'll see baking a sweet potato with salt actually increases most of the vitamin and mineral content. Would you look at that!
> 
> Furthermore, as Ron is pointing out, do you only eat 1 sweet potato a day and nothing else? Are you that worried about getting in all your nutrition from a single sweet potato that you forget everything else you're eating that's giving you nutrients as well?



http://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/jf072304b

Ron's statement was equivalent to a redneck barging into a political debate shouting "hey all just do whatever, its all politics in the end!". Judging by your intimate incestuous cock suckery and irrelevant argumentary, you might both be just that, a pair of stupid red necks. 

You both don't seem to grasp that this is a section to discuss nutrition. The door is there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fruity said:


> http://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/jf072304b
> 
> Ron's statement was equivalent to a redneck barging into a political debate shouting "hey all just do whatever, its all politics in the end!". Judging by your intimate incestuous cock suckery and irrelevant argumentary, you might both be just that, a pair of stupid red necks.
> 
> You both don't seem to grasp that this is a section to discuss nutrition. The door is there.



You're missing the point again after I made it clear enough for a grade schooler to understand. 

A) Do you get all your nutrients from one single sweet potato? No? great, then quit worrying about minute differences bc you eat plenty of other foods to MORE THAN MAKE UP what was lost through cooking. 

B) learn the difference between statistical significance where one looks at a p value vs clinical significance where one looks at the physiological manifestations of such differences. Your link shows the former but not the latter and the latter is what's important. 

C) you're asking about sweet potatoes. Your study doesn't address them at all. 

D) you're also asking about baking in an oven where the study shows boiling, steaming and frying. 

E) your study does not apply at all to this discussion. 

F) I'm not so sure I'd be arguing cock suckery if I were in your shoes seeing as you're the one who enjoys having sex with cross dressers and males. Not that I'm judging you for your sexual preferences but pot meet kettle....

G) and finally, you don't seem to grasp rudimentary nutritional discussion so instead of trying to save face, worry more about showing yourself the door or opening your head to actually learning from others who know more than you. 

PS: did you ever beat out Zeig for the nomination?


----------



## Fruity (Feb 2, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're missing the point again after I made it clear enough for a grade schooler to understand.
> 
> A) Do you get all your nutrients from one single sweet potato? No? great, then quit worrying about minute differences bc you eat plenty of other foods to MORE THAN MAKE UP what was lost through cooking.
> 
> ...



You've completely lost the plot of the discussion. You need to sort your head out. I'm not doing it for you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fruity said:


> You've completely lost the plot of the discussion. You need to sort your head out. I'm not doing it for you.



The end result of the discussion hasnt changed regardless of how many times you change the plot Fruity....it's a case of missing the forest for the trees.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Your argument has validity on an academic level Fruity.

Yes, there are subtle nutritional changes in the micronutrient composition of foods depending on how they're prepared. 

My point was that if your diet is well balanced, the changes are so subtle that it won't matter in practical applications. I eat food because I like how it tastes. If you're willing to sacrifice cooking foods in a way that tastes good to you and instead choose to maximize micronutrient profiles, go for it. Just don't expect to get anything out of it.



Fruity said:


> I'm going to try 3 hours of 275(max heat).
> 
> I'l post my results here.



I'm genuinely curious how you're going to determine micronutrient profiles in your kitchen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Your argument has validity on an academic level Fruity.
> 
> Yes, there are subtle nutritional changes in the micronutrient composition of foods depending on how they're prepared.
> 
> ...



He's gonna have dizzle make a spreadsheet of how well it holds the goo in.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 2, 2016)

This post got intense...don't over think it. Bake that mother****er and eat it.


----------

